# Wrist Shot Of One Of These? Also Worthe 50 Bucks?



## poljotseikoalphafan (Oct 7, 2006)

ThaNKS!


----------



## rhaythorne (Jan 12, 2004)

I've been known to buy one, or two...










...or five


----------



## chris l (Aug 5, 2005)

I love Amphibias!

The black dial scuba is nice, and I wear mine mostly on leather or velcro wide straps.

Our host does them at an excellent price and with really good replacement straps.


----------



## poljotseikoalphafan (Oct 7, 2006)

chris l said:


> I love Amphibias!
> 
> The black dial scuba is nice, and I wear mine mostly on leather or velcro wide straps.
> 
> Our host does them at an excellent price and with really good replacement straps.


Yeah I better check out HOST FIRST huh?!!

Thanks


----------



## chris l (Aug 5, 2005)




----------



## poljotseikoalphafan (Oct 7, 2006)

rhaythorne said:


> I've been known to buy one, or two...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The site shows they are 39mm is that with or with out the crown? Got a pic next to a Seiko 007 or Rolex Sub etc? Something that I everyone knows the size of....

THanks!!!!


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

think i might be getting one (or five)


----------



## obsidian (Sep 3, 2005)

39/40mm without crown. Vostoks were rather big for their time compared to many other watches in the late 80's and 90's.


----------

